# Seafaring Pigeon



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This little one was found trying to stay afloat in Newport Bay this
afternoon .. arrived very cold and soaked to the bone but doing fine
now. This bird has the very light colored irises like many of the rollers,
but it is an unbanded feral.

http://www.rims.net/2005Oct30

Maybe Marina Beaksley has started a trend ..

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Wow...one lucky Bird!

Pretty, too...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Terry, I am so glad he is safe and sound with you now.
I didn't open the link, every time I do my puter freezes, so till I get a new one, no pics for me.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Do Pigeons excrete excess Salt, before their Kidneys are obliged to deal with it, by some special mediating organ or process, where it comes out in on their nares?

Phil
el v


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Glad this poor little half gull, half pij found its way to safety w/you!! He/she is quite the pretty bird. 

Where in #*&` did you get Beaksley from??? It used to be Beaksy, but now I think I'm gonna have ta snag Beaksley....it is just so much more distinguished sounding, lol.

Beaksley also had very light colored eyes, and I'd just read some one's take on that as being 'close to death', so I was very concerned about Beaksley's conditon. However, w/out showing him any of my tricks, he's just as _ Feisty _ as ever w/out an apprentice course  . He did ask me to enquire about the missing '"Jimmy Durante" nose, and if your pij has been to L.A./Hollywood for a nose bob  .

This looks like an older pij than the one I have, and I'm wondering if any of 
his vocalizations resemble that of a gull, or is he/she just all pij in the utterings??

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeonWhere in #*&` did you get Beaksley from??? It used to be Beaksy said:


> Hi FP .. so very sorry for the name confusion .. my senile brain told me Beaksley was right .. and it wasn't .. sorry!
> 
> So my best to you and Marina Beaksy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was one lucky lil fella! S/he is in the best of hands


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi FP .. so very sorry for the name confusion .. my senile brain told me Beaksley was right .. and it wasn't .. sorry!
> 
> So my best to you and Marina Beaksy!
> 
> Terry


Too late Terry, Beaksley it is! I love it....

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, wow!

Such a lucky and a beauty! I'm glad he arrived at shore and escorted in style to your door.  

He went first class all the way!


----------

